# Front End Shutter During Acceleration while Turning



## DrLenger (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a 2000 Altima GLE, runs and drives great, but I have noticed that when we pull out of our road onto the highway the front end seems to shutter. This would be acceleration from a dead stop and turning. One CV shaft is brand new, the other appears to be in good shape, with no noticeable play or leaky boot. Anyone else experience this, got any ideas?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did it start after the axle was replced? was it the correct replacement axle?? have you checked the motor mounts?


----------



## acx4 (Dec 30, 2015)

Check the sway bar and it's links and bushings, if it is that you should be able to see with a visual inspection that they are worn.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

possibly a control arm bushing? it might be allowing the wheel to move forward and backwards causing a shutter.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

SHUDDER not SHUTTER


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

-___________________- really......


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

watch this video it should help you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scFbb43fwqk

and sorry Vince but there is the possibility to edit one's posts. I guess I find it shaking that people care so little about using the proper work .... ( should read shocking and word-- hopefully you see my point.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I completely understand, especially when we're all trying to help other people understand what we're saying. Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for understanding lol. 
I Remember my 1998 Altima fondly. I actually liked it better than the 2002 I got for my next lease back when I used to lease vehicles.
Could it be a motor mount on a specific side gone bad. What DrLenger describes is a bit similar to the issue facing the Acura in the Eric the car guy video.


----------

